# One of Lois' puppies at 17 weeks



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok, I apologize, I only have pics of one of the pups. This is Ness (also known as Palmer) but mostly he is just called Mr Fluffy Man. This is definitely one of the hardest ages to photograph!! It's why I couldn't even attempt a 'family' photo, OMG they are sooo busy! And always trying to attack each other. Plus it is SO DARK today with the continuous rain that it quickly became not good lighting. So tomorrow, i will hopefully have pics of the others! 

I am very happy with this litter, all three are nice show quality puppies. 




































(sorry about the flash eyeballs!)









Cuddling with Marina









Being silly










Thanks for looking! All three are going in for bile acid testing tomorrow - I pity my vet office, LOL. These are some _silly_ puppies!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

he's very nice! can't believe they are 17 weeks already!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a handsome boy Ness is! His coat is GORGEOUS!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OH Stacy,I have always been partial to little Ness. He is totally intoxicating! You don't need TV at your house.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

What a cutie! He has definitely got a LOT of coat!! I love that photo of him running. Your babies are just two weeks younger than my London. So what are your plans for them?? Can't wait to see more photos!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ness - like Loch Ness MONSTER!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: He looks like he's full of piss and vinegar, as they say. He's absolutely beautiful. What a face. :wub::wub: Wow, I would think getting three who are show quality is quite an accomplishment. 
Stacy - what are you doing with the pups when you come to Westminster?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Stacy, Ness is just a doll and wow what alot of coat that boy has.:wub: I can't believe that they are 17 weeks old already. That's awesome that your doing bile acids on your pups.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

What a gorgeous baby boy! You should be very proud Stacy. What a great job you have done!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> Stacy, Ness is just a doll and wow what alot of coat that boy has.:wub: I can't believe that they are 17 weeks old already. That's awesome that your doing bile acids on your pups.


He does have a lot of coat! He's a funny boy. Yep, we'll see how the bile acids go.



Snowbody said:


> Ness - like Loch Ness MONSTER!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: He looks like he's full of piss and vinegar, as they say. He's absolutely beautiful. What a face. :wub::wub: Wow, I would think getting three who are show quality is quite an accomplishment.
> Stacy - what are you doing with the pups when you come to Westminster?


Yes, he is a little monster :thumbsup: Well not really, he's a happy pup. Very silly, as i mentioned!!
The hubby will take care of the pups while we are at Westminster (I might only have the girl though, at that point) and I'm going to board Andrew with my groomer so his coat doesn't go 6 days without attention (can't ask the hubby to brush, i'm lucky he is willing to feed and potty!)



myfairlacy said:


> What a cutie! He has definitely got a LOT of coat!! I love that photo of him running. Your babies are just two weeks younger than my London. So what are your plans for them?? Can't wait to see more photos!


I love your little London!!! such a cutie. Boy, I bet they would all have fun playing, wouldn't they?



edelweiss said:


> OH Stacy,I have always been partial to little Ness. He is totally intoxicating! You don't need TV at your house.


ness is a hoot. Lots of personality! You 'll see him on thursday!



Ladysmom said:


> What a handsome boy Ness is! His coat is GORGEOUS!


oh thank you! He's a good boy :wub:


Orla said:


> he's very nice! can't believe they are 17 weeks already!!!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh - he his adorable!!!! 

Cannot wait to see the other pics! 

It must be a blast to be at your house : )

ps - I love the pic of him cuddling on Marina's shoulder. So sweet!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

joyomom said:


> Oh my gosh - he his adorable!!!!
> 
> Cannot wait to see the other pics!
> 
> ...


Look at this pic of him looking up at her









I didn't include it because he's got crazy eye balls, LOL!


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Ahhh! He is adorable! I now understand when people say Maltese are addictive. I love puppies


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

SOOOOOOOO CUTE      and very, VERY beautiful. <3


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh boy, Stacy! I am IN LOVE!!!:wub::wub: He is absolutely gorgeous!! The one of him cuddling with Marina is just precious but maybe just a little deceiving!!! :innocent: He looks like he's a little energizer bunny!!! What a doll!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Stacy he's gorgeous! I hope mine turn out as good (although the Marcris line is very stiff competition for poor Triniti!) I need to show you all a pic of Lucky. His hair is growing in but in the weirdest way...Like straight out from his sides!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Stacy! I love the crazy picture the best! What an absolutely sweet look on his face! Mmmm...puppies!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Look at this pic of him looking up at her
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

But don't all your doggies have those adorable eye balls ! Love it!:wub:

Love how much he loves her too! :heart::heart::heart:

So adorable .........now I have puppy-itis:innocent:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, Stacy!!! Absolutely GORGEOUS! You have done an amazing job showing, mentoring your own daughter in showing, and breeding! You deserve the best.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ness is simple adorable!!! I love his little top knot, too ... so precious!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

they are all so adorable


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Look at this pic of him looking up at her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the sweetest picture ever:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a doll. I also love the crazy eyeball picture. Can't wait to see pictures of the others.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWWWH thank you Stacy for sharing the CUTENESS with us :wub:

I especially love the being silly photo  TOO CUTE!!!

hugs
Kat


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

stampin4fun said:


> Ahhh! He is adorable! I now understand when people say Maltese are addictive. I love puppies


Yes they are very addictive!!! One of my early posts was "I'll never have more than one."

goes to show... never say never :thumbsup:



Alice Ana said:


> SOOOOOOOO CUTE      and very, VERY beautiful. <3


Oh thank you very much!!



lori said:


> Oh boy, Stacy! I am IN LOVE!!!:wub::wub: He is absolutely gorgeous!! The one of him cuddling with Marina is just precious but maybe just a little deceiving!!! :innocent: He looks like he's a little energizer bunny!!! What a doll!!


Isn't he a little cutie? He's so funny. Quite a back talker :wub:



missiek said:


> Oh Stacy he's gorgeous! I hope mine turn out as good (although the Marcris line is very stiff competition for poor Triniti!) I need to show you all a pic of Lucky. His hair is growing in but in the weirdest way...Like straight out from his sides!!


What do mean Marcris line is stiff competition for Triniti? 

Little Ness' coat grew in that way. It's why he is called Mr. Fluffy Man because he's... fluffy :w00t: Can't wait to see pics of Mr Lucky!



pammy4501 said:


> Oh Stacy! I love the crazy picture the best! What an absolutely sweet look on his face! Mmmm...puppies!


 Here are some more crazy pics



























He is very busy, you know :thumbsup:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

How SWEET! Marina, is so EXCELLENT with fluffs - what a gift she has for them!

That puppy is adorable! Good job Stacey!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

:wub:Beautiful!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh wow he is absolutely stunning !!!!!
Gorgeous coat and beautiful face !


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Stacy, he's adorable! I love little Ness's beautiful face! I like the silly pictures best.:wub:
I can't believe those pups are already 17 weeks old. It doesn't seem possible. 
I hope you get more pictures posted tomorrow. I want to see all of them:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:wub::wub:Oh he is just sooooo adorable!!! Ness sure knows how to make a girls heart melt.:wub::wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

He is beautiful!:wub2: I guess its a little early but do you plan to show him?

Celena


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

He's GORGEOUS!!! I can't believe Lois' puppies are already 17 weeks!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Stacy, he is sooooo gorgeous!!! Your babies are evolving into such special maltese. Love, love your new siggy!!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

he is absolutely stunning ! what a face and what a beautiful coat , love his jet bllack nose , he is adorable !


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

they don't stay still do they? how adorable!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness Stacy he is simply STUNNING!! I love the pic of him running and Marina trying to catch him. Just look at that happy expression on his sweet face. *sigh* I adore puppies. As much work as they are...I could handle having a new puppy every year I think.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you everybody for the nice comments on Ness! He's not happy right now - he had his bile acids done today and I don't think he was very cooperative, which made it worse for him  

I don't think I'll get pics of the others today, they are also a little shell shocked from being at the vet for over 2 hrs. But wednesday, hopefully! If not, thursday because i'm meeting up with Sandi (edelwiess) for a meetup and we are going to have a big puppy party!! Poor Kitzel... he has no idea what is about to invade his house, LOL


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh...I wish that the puppies were coming to my house!!! I have such a soft spot for little boys and Ness is no exception!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WHAT A FACE! Ness is such a gorgeous boy! Congratulations!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Thank you everybody for the nice comments on Ness! He's not happy right now - he had his bile acids done today and I don't think he was very cooperative, which made it worse for him
> 
> I don't think I'll get pics of the others today, they are also a little shell shocked from being at the vet for over 2 hrs. But wednesday, hopefully! If not, thursday because i'm meeting up with Sandi (edelwiess) for a meetup and we are going to have a big puppy party!! Poor Kitzel... he has no idea what is about to invade his house, LOL


BRING ON THE PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Kitzi may be overwhelmed! I am over-the-moon happy that this will happen! I wish that I could keep ALL of them. If you are looking for a boy puppy--call Stacy (sorry Stacy but I could not pass up this chance)! I wish I could take Ness. he has always been my favorite & I have very good taste!! make that GREAT taste. He is to die for---if you are looking for a well-bred little guy! :chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh so sorry, I am not trying to ursurp Stacy's ownership---just could not resist my joy for this little guy---maybe I stepped over the line---please don't crucify me. I don't know how these things work.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

He is adorable! Love that he is so silly too!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

so Stacy you wouldn't miss one of your babies, better lock your door at night lo 
what Sandi have you been holding out? Your getting one of Stacy's babies????? I'm sooooo jealous:blink:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> so Stacy you wouldn't miss one of your babies, better lock your door at night lo
> what Sandi have you been holding out? Your getting one of Stacy's babies????? I'm sooooo jealous:blink:


NO! I just wish I could! Living overseas complicates life in many ways.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Stacy dear one, you are breaking my heart here. Ness looks to be all I thought he was from the beginning. I can't wait to see the other 2! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Very nice head and coat. Have you decided which one you're going to keep?

And -- have you started looking at property for a kennel, yet? You know you should 'cause you're just going to want to keep more and more of the fluffs. LOL


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so precious!!:wub:


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

:smpullhair: OMG I want Nesssss! :smpullhair:

Seriously Cute - plus - if he's anything like his mom he will be a huge personality! 

LOL


Seriously though - I love puppies, but Chowder would kill me if I brought in someone that needed more attention than him! :wub:


Great job Lois!


----------

